# Speeding fine



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Good way to start the day. Caught doing 44 in a 30 rural area but there we are...any ideas as to what to expect anybody?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

3 points and a fine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd go with 3 points and a £100 fine. 

Didn't they offer you a fixed penalty there and then? 

50% over the speed limit is very clear cut.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

In works van . So monday i have to fill in form then see what they say i guess...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Was it a hidden camera?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

In a van.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Was it a fixed position speed camera (gatso type) that got you, or, a mobile van with the cameras pointing out the rear window with a man operating it?

the best you can hope for in lieu of a £100 fine & 3 points, is the offer of a speed awareness course.
If they offer the course, snap their hands off. Paying £60 - £100 to go on the course is far cheaper than getting 3 points on your licence & suffering increases to your insurance premiums for the rest of your life!

good link here:

https://www.lawontheweb.co.uk/personal/speeding


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Most people put 3 points on there license and doesn't make much difference plus it doesn't reason in your license for life. I'd be more put off taking the points then getting caught again making it 6 then it's a pain


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Most people put 3 points on there license and doesn't make much difference plus it doesn't reason in your license for life. I'd be more put off taking the points then getting caught again making it 6 then it's a pain


It does mate, in the same way as being involved in a non-fault accident also increases your premiums -as you are deemed more of a 'risk', for being _*involved*_ in an accident

OK, perhaps saying 'for life' was a tad dramatic, but the points stay on your licence for 5 years (iirc), and for that period it does affect your premiums as you have to declare the material fact you have a speeding conviction/points on your licence.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Not saying it doesn't make a difference but I'm not sure your premium goes up alot? Be interesting to see if peeps who have declared points would let us know out of curiosity


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2015)

Getting speeding points on your license does not always mean your insurance premium goes up.

I got 3 points last year, declared it to my insurance company, and they said don't worry your premium remains unchanged.

Points remain in effect for 3 years but have to remain on your license for 4 years. After 4 years you can then apply for a clean license with the points removed. You have to declare them to your insurance company for 5 years.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

This was a man in a van.mad thing is this is a rural area so wrongly I guessed it was at least a 40 mph zone.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the link .:thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I got caught a few years ago, 46 in a 30 (in my defence i thought it was still a 40) but hands up i ****ed up... 

Any hoo, 3 points and a £60 fine. My insurance went up by £50 as soon as I declared it. 

I was not offered the course because apparently i was going too fast

What was worse though was mrs P banging on about it for months because she has never been caught :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Blimey didn't think it would affect insurance...that does surprise me.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

warren said:


> This was a man in a van.mad thing is this is a rural area so wrongly I guessed it was at least a 40 mph zone.


How do you know he caught you at 44mph if it was just a camera van? They don't stop you.

Seems odd to be a 30mph zone if you're guessing it looks at least 44mph. There will be quite a few telltale signs.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

My boss phoned me today to say its come to him in post today, rd is classed as rural but there are street lamps...stuffed I guess. School half a mile down the rd going in opposite direction. I could understand that maybe to slow people down approaching school....ah we'll nothing I can do.:wall:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Tell tale sighns Mmmmmm. Let me think...2 houses on a 3 mile stretch of rd, set back off rd. other than that very rural. But I have just chatted to someone who knows about this and he said it there are street lights it's 30mph...can't argue.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Take it on the chin and put it down to experience. The fact it was there, shouldn't of been there is neither here nor there. It was, and you got caught.

When I got caught, I took the points and fine. I took a bit of an arrogant view over a speed awareness cause for personal reasons. Plus, as someone else said, it's a deterrent for not getting caught again.

Pay more attention to the surroundings fella. You're not the first to get nabbed, and of course, certainly won't be the last.

In my case, getting 3 points made zilch difference to my insurance!!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Take it on chin I will :thumb: as for surroundings not sure on that one.:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

If it's any consolation, you ain't the first, and you won't be the last. I've had my knuckles rapped with one too - a good number of years ago now.

The road used to be a 40, so I overtook a woman doing 30 (which I thought was damn slow at the time)....turns out they changed the limit, and I got clocked doing 36 in a 30!

3 points on my licence, and £60 to pay. Didn't get offered the course thing back then. :wall:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

You noticed the street lights right?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Only after being told about them. Honestly I will put the name of rd up and have a look. They have caught loads of people.my last ticket was 1984 ,not bad I guess.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Hang on I think risingpower is a copper..:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

warren said:


> Hang on I think risingpower is a copper..:lol:


Well I do like furry handcuffs....


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Just in case somebody is thinking of posting ...this is not a laughing matter..this is a rural rd it's not built up at all. Still I must laugh about it.would rather have been caught in the Vx than a transit van...:wall: let it go warren let it go.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

warren said:


> Just in case somebody is thinking of posting ...this is not a laughing matter..this is a rural rd it's not built up at all. Still I must laugh about it.would rather have been caught in the Vx than a transit van...:wall: let it go warren let it go.


Was it a white transit van? :lol:

If it has street lights, there's no question about it, should be a dead giveaway, if they were on and you didn't notice them, that's a little concerning.

Also if there's a school and/or signs for one....


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Numerous lc's /ypvs/nsr400/zx6r/RRy fire blade .......nothing. Out and about in a Nissan gtr/ Ferrari 430....nothing ...get done in a transit....:wall: warren let it go....blimey I'm talking to myself now:lol:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I got done during the summer, 50 in a 40 zone. 3points and £100 fine. Made no difference at all to my insurance when I declared it. When I renewed my insurance it went down in price even though all details stayed the same


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

10mph over...14mph for me. Will wait and see.im over it now. Thanks for the post though . Top man:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> It does mate, in the same way as being involved in a non-fault accident also increases your premiums -as you are deemed more of a 'risk', for being _*involved*_ in an accident
> 
> OK, perhaps saying 'for life' was a tad dramatic, but the points stay on your licence for 5 years (iirc), and for that period it does affect your premiums as you have to declare the material fact you have a speeding conviction/points on your licence.


not as bad as you think....

Speed limits
These codes must stay on a driving record for 4 years from the date of the offence.

Code	Offence	Penalty points
SP10	Exceeding goods vehicle speed limits	3 to 6
SP20	Exceeding speed limit for type of vehicle (excluding goods or passenger vehicles)	3 to 6
SP30	Exceeding statutory speed limit on a public road	3 to 6
SP40	Exceeding passenger vehicle speed limit	3 to 6
SP50	Exceeding speed limit on a motorway	3 to 6


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

It's strange how having points has affected some people's premiums, but not others.

I had 2 years of bad luck.

In 2008, an uninsured drunk driver smashed into my (then) car, while it was parked up outside my house, completely writing it off.
I was in the living room watching match of the day at the time.

My insurer paid me out, but there was no other side to reclaim my losses from, so I got hit with higher premiums the following year.

The year after, I got an SP30 (35 in a 30). My premium was increased again.
I'm only just out of having to declare the SP30 for my renewal next month.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Does anybody know the answer to this please. Been told that if a road has streets light it's a 30 mph limit, yet bottom of our road we have a rural road with street lights yet it's a 40 mph limit..


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

warren said:


> Does anybody know the answer to this please. Been told that if a road has streets light it's a 30 mph limit, yet bottom of our road we have a rural road with street lights yet it's a 40 mph limit..


A built up area, regular street lights indicate a 30mph limit on the road......unless there is a sign stating otherwise.

So, on the road you were caught on, regular lamp posts (in lieu of a 30mph sign) indicates the road has a 30mph limit.

That road leads into a 40mph limit road, as you said, there is a sign indicating a 40mph limit.
If that 40mph limit sign wasn't there, then you can only assume the 30mph limit is still in force.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

In addition to my post above, thus is a good bit of info from Rospa

http://www.rospa.com/road-safety/ad...ten-tips-to-stay-within-the-limit/lamp-posts/


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok,still don't really understand why the road i got caught on is a 30 zone.no pavements nothing. Yet the 40 where I live has pavements. Bit odd I find.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

warren said:


> Ok,still don't really understand why the road i got caught on is a 30 zone.no pavements nothing. Yet the 40 where I live has pavements. Bit odd I find.


Does appear to be a bit odd. On the 30 mph limit bit, is there housing on either side of the road in regular intervals.....or maybe a school or something?

The bit that you got caught on could have been the tail end of a 30mph zone.
It seems a bit crafty to have a camera van in a position where they know it's a bit tempting to get up to 40mph coming into a 40 zone where the 30 zone is ending because your out of the built up area bit of the road....


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

No, for about 2 miles there are three houses one of which is set well off the road.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Tell a lie there is a school much further down the road. But he was catching the car that we're coming in the direction away from the school.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not going to contest it as I have been told it will probably cost me more. Just a bit curious that's all.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Popping out with the dog a min,will return to this thread soon.pouring down here.....should have bought a goldfish:lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

warren said:


> Tell a lie there is a school much further down the road. But he was catching the car that we're coming in the direction away from the school.


Crafty positioning of the camera van then.

30mph is appropriate for the road where the school is (or even 20mph directly outside the school)

So your 2 miles further down the road heading away from the school & the road then turns into a 40mph road, so they position the van at the **** end of the 30 zone, where it's tempting to get up to 40 before you enter the 40 zone......

Why not have the camera van near the school......


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

And I thought exactly the same :thumb:..could put the number down for people to see here. Doesn't get more rural to be honest.the rd number that is..


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry the 40 mph rd I referred to is where I live in carmarthenshire. So the road where I was snapped starts as a 30 built up with a school. Then it goes rural for about at least 2 miles then it goes built up.pontrydafen where Richard burton was born...just thought I would add a bit of local knowledge in :thumb:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not sure if I should ring and ask or not to bother. Just don't want the points...the boss has had the letter so we have to fill it in saying it was me.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

warren said:


> Ok,still don't really understand why the road i got caught on is a 30 zone.no pavements nothing. Yet the 40 where I live has pavements. Bit odd I find.


I don't think speed limits really have to follow any true logic 

Thing is, guy on 350zuk got done, no doubt around your neck of the woods (was on a wales trip), copper was sitting right next to a sign, just out of view, 40 in a 30 again.

I think you're slowly going insane fella :lol:

Really, the signs are there to warn you to adjust your speed, not so you slam on the brakes or floor it.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Risingpower you are a one.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy was making more sense. :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

warren said:


> Risingpower you are a one.


Probably, but i'm yet to see a speed limit that makes any sense or is well placed.

I'm not sure what you can contend this on the basis of?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What is the road so we can see?

We're all guessing by your description, but if you tell us the road, we can look and see.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in no doubt that it's all a money making machine.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Bottom line is for sure., pretty soon I will be £100 lighter...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

For them not to offer an awareness course even, suggests it's less considerable for debate.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not had the letter yet..


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Street lights thing is so confusing. What's rural and what's not!? 
Speed vans we all know are there to create money not safety, we have 1 that sits above dual cw near Wrexham, he sits right off to the left so he's hidden behind bushes as you come around a long bend and only see him at last second. Only points his camera one way as the other direction he can be seen from a mile away!!


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Your so right:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

warren said:


> Numerous lc's /ypvs/nsr400/zx6r/RRy fire blade .......nothing. Out and about in a Nissan gtr/ Ferrari 430....nothing ...get done in a transit....:wall: warren let it go....blimey I'm talking to myself now:lol:


saying nothing me........as ever:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

B4287 neath..you will need to scroll arrows in the right direction..it will then enter rural rd...


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Watch it s29nta


----------

